# Alternative acoustic panel materials?



## A/V (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi guys,
I am wanting to build some acoustic panels for my living room HT. We really don't have a lot of options here in Oz. Rigid fiberglass and Rockwool is pretty much impossible to find, and the densest insulation material I could find locally is only 11kg/m3. Pretty well useless.

The only type of dense material I could find is here:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fibergla...73?pt=AU_Pro_Audio&hash=item19eec7bd75&_uhb=1

Is this any good for use as an acoustic panel? I would build a frame for it, and have a 50mm air gap between it and the wall, and cover it in suede or a similar material.

Is there any other possible alternative materials for use in acoustic panels?

I was also thinking that maybe I could use diffusion* instead of* absorption? Thoughts?


----------



## A/V (Feb 5, 2014)

Quick pic of my setup with updated furniture but without the AT projector screen set up. (I stand the center speaker on end for AT screen use)










Old pic with old furniture looking towards the MLP. Position and walls the same. (Gotta do something with that power lead!)









Old pic with old furniture looking towards the Dining area.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like a typical OC705 core, resin hardened edges and wrapped with fabric. It will do fine though for any kind of lower mid and bass control, you'll need to use them at least 4 pcs thick.


----------



## A/V (Feb 5, 2014)

Excellent. Thanks Bryan. Although on second thoughts, a 1200x600mm panel could cost $200 in the end with that stuff. Kind of defeating the purpose of DIY in the end I think.

I came across this from Tontine 'Acoustisorb 3'. http://buybuildingsupplies.com.au/50mm-tontine-acoustisorb-batts-2400x1200mm-pack-p-28501.html I could double up the batts to make it 100mm thick + an air gap behind.

Here is the data sheet: https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=...ges/docs/Tont_Acoustisorb_3_Version%2010s.pdf


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not all that great in the low end even at 100mm but if that's what you can get, guess it'll have to do.


----------



## crabra (Aug 12, 2009)

A/V said:


> Excellent. Thanks Bryan. Although on second thoughts, a 1200x600mm panel could cost $200 in the end with that stuff. Kind of defeating the purpose of DIY in the end I think.
> 
> I came across this from Tontine 'Acoustisorb 3'. http://buybuildingsupplies.com.au/50mm-tontine-acoustisorb-batts-2400x1200mm-pack-p-28501.html I could double up the batts to make it 100mm thick + an air gap behind.
> 
> Here is the data sheet: https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=...ges/docs/Tont_Acoustisorb_3_Version%2010s.pdf


A few of us down here are using this stuff.
http://www.acoustica.com.au/hdbatts.html


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The Tontine 3 looks to do a better job and have a more suitable density for more broadband applications.


----------



## crabra (Aug 12, 2009)

bpape said:


> The Tontine 3 looks to do a better job and have a more suitable density for more broadband applications.


And this also.
http://www.polymaxinsulation.com.au/downloads/Polymax_MDS_Absorb_Data_Sheet.pdf

Absorb HD is about 48kg/m3 and the Absorb XHD is about 60kg/m3.

I would have thought the acoustica 48kg/m3 was similar to OC703 3pcf (48kg/m3).
The 50mm acoustica is actually better at 125hz than the 2" OC703 0.40 to 0.17.
But who knows how each was tested.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Australia? Staple a few sheep to the wall.....sorry I had to do it.

But really I don't know the cost of sheeps wool out there but it may be an option

http://www.woollyshepherd.co.uk/natural-acoustics


----------

